# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  یادگیری برنامه نویسی دلفی تحت شبکه

## halatkor

سلام
----------
سلام دوستان بنده حالت بردی کر در حال حاضر سرباز هستم و عاشق دلفی

اگر دوستان مرا یادگیری برنامه نویسی دلفی تحت شبکه کمک کنند ممنون 

می شوم
halatberdikor@yahoo.com

----------


## vcldeveloper

در مورد امکانات مختلف مربوط به شبکه در دلفی مطالب مختلفی در این سایت وجود داره، بهتره با جستجو در سایت اونها را پیدا و مطالعه کنید.

----------


## mamizadeh

نمی شه لینکش را در اینجا بزارید
 :ناراحت:  

با تشکر

----------


## vcldeveloper

> نمی شه لینکش را در اینجا بزارید


برای برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه، فقط کافیه کلمه *Indy*  را در سایت جستجو کنید.

----------


## eniak.master

با سلام 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=27382
ولی کاش یک تاپیک برای آموزش  کامل INDY  ایجاد می شد و دوستان متبحر در این کار راهنمایی می کردند.  

مخصوصا آقای علی کشاورز

----------


## vcldeveloper

برای یادگیری نحوه کار با Indy باید با پروتکل های شبکه که Indy از اونها استفاده می کنه، آشنا باشید، هر چه بیشتر با این پروتکل ها آشنا باشید، کار با Indy براتون راحتتره.



> ولی کاش یک تاپیک برای آموزش کامل INDY ایجاد می شد


جناب Gladiator قبلا زحمت این کار را کشیدن. جستجو کنید، پیدا می کنید.
 توجه داشته باشید که Indy مجموعه بزرگی از کامپوننت ها ست که عملیات مختلفی رو تحت پوشش قرار میدن، پس انتظار نداشته باشید یکی بیاد و همه اونها را برای شما توضیح بده؛ فقط راهنمای متدها و کلاس هاش حدود 3000 صفحه هست (Help Indy)

----------

